# Hollyoaks 'later'



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone else as sad as me watching this?   

I love the way they try to justify it being on 'later' by adding the odd swearword and having the ocasional sex scene. 

So who's gonna die then? Other than the big baddie 
Craig???? Ohmygod, pleeeeease let it be Craig


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> So who's gonna die then? Other than the big baddie
> Craig???? Ohmygod, pleeeeease let it be Craig



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Etc.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> Etc.



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!

Etc!!!!


----------



## red rose (Nov 25, 2008)

Another set of fingers crossed for craig here, we hate his cardigan wearing arse!

And you're right about them just having the odd shag/swear word to justify it - having Josh say fuck was ridiculously stupid.

Me and the boyfriend have a bit of a bet on whether Sasha will have a relapse so that they can show her doing drugs.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 25, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> So who's gonna die then?



All of them hopefully.

And having sex scenes with people you see on normal daytime TV is endlessly interesting.  Kind of like seeing your boss naked - you's just have to look.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 25, 2008)

oh, and "suck this, it's fowl!"

gave me jokes!


----------



## joevsimp (Nov 25, 2008)

fuck swearing at ten, they said P*ki earlier, twice


----------



## zoooo (Nov 26, 2008)

Eh?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2008)

Slimy cardie wearing Craig deserves nothing less than death. Can't believe he's about to screw over John Paul AGAIN.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

So is there a bum rape scene or any of the more comely members of the cast getting their bits out?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> So is there a bum rape scene or any of the more comely members of the cast getting their bits out?



yeah i remember the first hollyoaks later - gary lucy getting bum raped


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

hollyoaks-later or no, is a perfect set of cliches that demonstrates all that is wrong with middle england, and should be taken round the back and shot.

after a final ciggy obviously. I'm not a monster.


----------



## ymu (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> yeah i remember the first hollyoaks later - gary lucy getting bum raped


The first one was evil Rob Hawthorn trying to commit mass murder and then getting his comeuppance off a ferry from France, IIRC.

Am I a bit sad for knowing that?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

Didn't he kill the first vaguely hot cast member?


----------



## Jimlyn (Nov 26, 2008)

I liked it when mercedes said 'dick'.... feels so wrong daytime tv actors swearing...


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

ymu said:


> The first one was evil Rob Hawthorn trying to commit mass murder and then getting his comeuppance off a ferry from France, IIRC.
> 
> Am I a bit sad for knowing that?



yes - even I don't know remember charecter names from that dark age


----------



## LM17 (Nov 26, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Didn't he kill the first vaguely hot cast member?



I can't remember who he killed, but he did have plenty of run-ins with Kurt (played by Jeremy Edwards - used to go out with Rachel Stevens). And he turned Kurt's sister into some kind of junkie.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> yes - even I don't know remember charecter names from that dark age



Tony Hutchinson. I bet he was in it back then. Hasn't he been in it since the start?


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2008)

LM17 said:


> I can't remember who he killed, but he did have plenty of run-ins with Kurt (played by Jeremy Edwards - used to go out with Rachel Stevens). And he turned Kurt's sister into some kind of junkie.


 

He killed loads of people - then himself 

Anyone else here feel a bit old to watch Hollyoaks now? 

I missed the later did I?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> He killed loads of people - then himself
> 
> Anyone else here feel a bit old to watch Hollyoaks now?
> 
> I missed the later did I?



It's on all this week. 10pm E4. 

And yes, I feel far too old to be watching hollyoaks!! It's not even good like it used to be either


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Tony Hutchinson. I bet he was in it back then. Hasn't he been in it since the start?



Oh Tony - yes he was and I think he was an original cast member - don't know if he still is in it  - I'm far to old to watch it now


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Oh Tony - yes he was and I think he was an original cast member - don't know if he still is in it  - I'm far to old to watch it now



Yes he is still in it. He's going through a 'bad' phase - sleeping with a 15 year old school kid, after having already slept (and made pregnant) his girlfriend's sister   Oh, and he slept with Mandy the other week aswell. But just b'cos he was drunk and depressed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

Wasn't Mandy in the original cast? 

Ah no, she came later, along with her abusing Dad, and brother Lewis, the actor who left to do...what?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Wasn't Mandy in the original cast?
> 
> Ah no, she came later, along with her abusing Dad, and brother Lewis, the actor who left to do...what?



Casualty for a while?  Takes me back - used to enjoy Hollyoakes


----------



## ymu (Nov 26, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Tony Hutchinson. I bet he was in it back then. Hasn't he been in it since the start?


He has, but he claimed to be in his twenties the other night, which would have made him about 8 when it started, yet he was tooling around on a moped back then.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

Did Nancy get her kit off?

Shan't be watching otherwise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Did Nancy get her kit off?
> 
> Shan't be watching otherwise.



I pray for the day that plummy lovely shows her tatooed body


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2008)

Nancy from Hollyoaks nude on webcam


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I pray for the day that plummy lovely shows her tatooed body



I remember shouting at the telly when that wooden-even-for-Hollyoaks prat got together with her recently 

"He's not good enough for you, love!"


----------



## fogbat (Nov 26, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nancy from Hollyoaks nude on webcam





I don't believe that's real, but daren't click the link in work


----------



## LM17 (Nov 27, 2008)

zenie said:


> Anyone else here feel a bit old to watch Hollyoaks now?



My Dad watches Hollyoaks and he's 66. Though I think it's for the pretty ladies rather than the cutting social commentary about the pressures faced by young people today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nancy from Hollyoaks nude on webcam



this is a rickroll isn't it?

you'll have to get up earlier in the morning than this to catch me out


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope, there are actual breasts on it and everything...fucks sake:


----------



## Madusa (Nov 27, 2008)

That's not even her!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

Should be fine if I squint a bit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Well according to emo-porn it is, so there. Take it up with them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nope, there are actual breasts on it and everything...fucks sake:






pointless exclamation mark is pointless.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 27, 2008)

that is so NOT Nancy!!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

Me76 said:


> that is so NOT Nancy!!



Sssh, FFS! 

Don't destroy my illusions.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

the problem with Nancy is that she speaks with those cut-glass upper m/c tones that act as erection-slayers


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2008)

this thread took a rather inappropriate turn and I have only Fogbat to blame


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> the problem with Nancy is that she speaks with those cut-glass upper m/c tones that act as erection-slayers



I'd doff my cap to her anytime 

Could be her Bit of Rough


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 27, 2008)

tits out threads need "not suitable for work" in the header.  grrrr


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry mate, I was being accused of pimping a dead craze by dotcommie.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

You should have drawn smiley faces over the nipples


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't know pshop. If I did I'd leave here and go and play on B3ta...


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2008)

This was not the way I envisaged this thread to turn out!

Can we get back on track please! 
Can anyone tell me what happened in last night's episode? Is anyone dead yet? Has Craig shagged the hippy naturist up the mountains yet?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 27, 2008)

Gary Lucey was bumraped. Lewis had that posh bint up against a wall. Mandy beat on Tony, so she's JUST LIKE HER DAD AND BROTHER!!!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Gary Lucey was bumraped. Lewis had that posh bint up against a wall. Mandy beat on Tony, so she's JUST LIKE HER DAD AND BROTHER!!!



To be fair, who wouldn't want to beat on Tony? He has a face you'd never tire of punching.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Sorry mate, I was being accused of pimping a dead craze by dotcommie.



No worries, was just sat next to disapproving looking middle aged woman at the work internet-cafe type thing.  Mildly amusing in retrospect....


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2008)

What the holy fuck was that B*Witched, dancey dream-scene thing yesterday btw, that has to be one of the funniest bits. 

Well that and the fact that the writers still seem to think Josh should not only be in the program but should have storylines that draw attention to his 'musical ability' and award winning charm, the twat.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope this is all going to be repeated as I only watched Mondays episode. 

Craig could still die!!!
And apparently, Sarah and Zoe end up in bed together


----------



## fogbat (Nov 28, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I hope this is all going to be repeated as I only watched Mondays episode.
> 
> Craig could still die!!!
> And apparently, Sarah and Zoe end up in bed together



Only a brief snog. It was hardly hardcore action


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 28, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Only a brief snog. It was hardly hardcore action



oh. Well i didnt actually watch it, I just saw a picture of them on digital spy.


----------

